# Five pigeons at San Jose, CA Animal Services Need Homes



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

*HANDLED- Five pigeons at SJ, CA Animal Services Need Homes*

Hello-
Unfortunately, I am past full and cannot foster these birds. I'm publicizing to everybody I know and would appreciate that you do the same. They are at high risk of euthanasia.

Maybe replace a pair of real eggs with fake this season and make a space for a homeless pigeon or two in your loft...?

http://www.petharbor.com/results.asp?searchtype=LOST&stylesheet=include/default.css&frontdoor=1&friends=1&samaritans=1&nosuccess=0&rows=10&imght=120&imgres=thumb&view=sysadm.v_animal&fontface=arial&fontsize=10&zip=95126&miles=200&shelterlist='SNJS'&atype=other&ADDR=undefined&nav=1&start=4&nomax=1&page=1&WHERE=type_OO,breed_FOWL^FOWL


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Oh...there are chickens at the shelter too. Do you know how long they hold the birds before they destroy them?


----------



## kippermom (Jan 11, 2006)

I think you may have been asked this before but I forget the answer and it might make a difference to some folks...whether you folks ship birds if the cost is paid by the "adopter"?


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

kippermom said:


> I think you may have been asked this before but I forget the answer and it might make a difference to some folks...whether you folks ship birds if the cost is paid by the "adopter"?


The shelter itself doesn't but I think Elizabeth mentioned recently that she was now open to it. Hopefully I'm not wrong.  I live about two hours away but I can't drive much thanks to my bad hip, otherwise I would hop down there and fetch them out. I will send Elizabeth an e-mail to get back to you, since I don't think she has a chance to check her very often. It is an ideal time for shipping from California at least (or my area) as it has been mildly warm but not hot and should stay that way for the next several days. . .so they say. 

Charis, that particular shelter does NOT have a no-kill policy  and is one of the most overcrowded shelters we have around here, the last time I heard. I don't think it is a very long wait for euthanasia but I couldn't give you a number. Stupid question, but can you ship chickens? I would think so! Are you interested?

If Elizabeth is unable to ship them to anyone interested, I could probably find a way to get to San Jose. It would be easier for her to adopt them as she is with a bird rescue, and only the SF shelter recognizes me as a "bird rescuer". But I'm willing to try to do whatever it takes if you are interested in adopting them. 

I really need a big country farm.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

maryjane said:


> The shelter itself doesn't but I think Elizabeth mentioned recently that she was now open to it. Hopefully I'm not wrong.  I live about two hours away but I can't drive much thanks to my bad hip, otherwise I would hop down there and fetch them out. I will send Elizabeth an e-mail to get back to you, since I don't think she has a chance to check her very often. It is an ideal time for shipping from California at least (or my area) as it has been mildly warm but not hot and should stay that way for the next several days. . .so they say.
> 
> Charis, that particular shelter does NOT have a no-kill policy  and is one of the most overcrowded shelters we have around here, the last time I heard. I don't think it is a very long wait for euthanasia but I couldn't give you a number. Stupid question, but can you ship chickens? I would think so! Are you interested?
> 
> ...


I couldn't take the rooster but I could take the hen. I would think that shipping would be very stressful for an adult chicken.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2008)

I say cant be more stressful then sittin there at a shelter so go for it and give a good home if you can wont be that long in a box as you arent really that far from cali right , go charis gooo you can do it !!


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Charis said:


> I couldn't take the rooster but I could take the hen. I would think that shipping would be very stressful for an adult chicken.


I was thinking that, too. Let's see what Elizabeth has to say, I e-mailed her so hopefully she'll get a chance to read this soon.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

maryjane said:


> I was thinking that, too. Let's see what Elizabeth has to say, I e-mailed her so hopefully she'll get a chance to read this soon.


OK. Let me know what she says.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2008)

you can do it charis lol I know you can


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2008)

sorry I love chickens too hehe


----------



## the bird man (Jun 18, 2008)

i think i'l go pick up the pigeons this weekend do you think they'll still be there? what do i have to do just show up and get them? or should i call first?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

the bird man said:


> i think i'l go pick up the pigeons this weekend do you think they'll still be there? what do i have to do just show up and get them? or should i call first?


Call first, and there will likely be an adoption fee .. it won't be much. If you want the real skinny then PM Elizabethy and ask her for her phone # and then call her .. she knows all about the birds, the shelter, and getting them out.

Good on you Bird Man! Hope it works out!

Terry


----------



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi guys-

Thanks so much for wanting to help these pij (and chickens!). I don't know much about them (or this shelter) at all. I'm a Mickaboo volunteer (we're currently setting up a Mickacoo division  ) and we were contacted in the hopes that we could help find them homes.

I haven't gotten the nerve to ship yet but the shelter might if recipient set it up and paid. 

My best recommendation would be to contact the shelter directly and tell them you heard about their pigeons through Mickaboo and Pigeon Talk.

Bird Man- if you've got room in your world for these five, down-on-their-luck birds, then, Yea!!! and Thank You!!!


----------



## tina keller (Aug 14, 2003)

Birdman - 

If you can take these birds, I will be happy to spring them from the shelter for you. They will release them to me because they know I am with Mickaboo, but may not release them to you. Let me know and I can meet you there this weekend or maybe even on Friday if you are available.

Tina


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thank you, Tina! I hope The Bird Man will take you up on your offer!

Terry


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

FANTASTIC! I was really hoping Bird Man would be able to fit in a few, and knowing it always helps to have a rescuer to spring them, it is great to hear that you can help with that, Tina. I'm so glad this thread is turning out so well.  Way to go, guys!


----------



## the bird man (Jun 18, 2008)

well tina i'm going saturday between 11:00-1:00 and i don't know the exact time because i need to make a few stops on the way and i'm coming from salinas.but i'll be there


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

You are a good man....Birdman.


----------



## tina keller (Aug 14, 2003)

Thanks so much. I'll try to send you a private message with my phone numbers and I'll call the shelter to see if they will let you spring them or if I have to go down there. Maybe I'll have to get them earlier and you can get them at my house. We'll figure something out. Thanks!!

Tina


----------

